# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  "Brustkrebs" sollte man haben - nein nicht!

## Josef

Ich finde, dass die Forschung zum Prostatakrebs nicht aus den Kinderschuhen heraus kommt.
Vor allem bei Männer ab 50 Jahren erfolgt das immergleiche Roulett: Abtastung, PSA, Stanzung, dann .......!

Was ist mit Prävention, was mit Vorsorge, was mit mehr und gezielter Forschung bei der Diagnostik, vor und bei den Therapien, der Nachsorge?

Die Frauen (Brustkrebs) sind uns dabei mindestens 15 Jahre voraus! 


*"Die Koalition will Volkskrankheiten wie Diabetes und Brustkrebs  eindämmen."

*Aha, Brustkrebs ist eine Volkskrankheit (und Prostatakrebs gibt es gar nicht?)?
http://www.journalmed.de/newsview.php?id=40197

----------


## Horst1949

Widerspruch: Meine Frau, aus einer "belasteten" Familie stammend,  sagt genau das Gegenteil. _Ihr Männer habt es doch gut, solange nur das eine Organ befallen ist. Raus das Teil und gut ist._
Ich sehe das genauso. Tobt sich irgendeine Krankheit in einem Körperteil aus, ist beschränkt und gut operabel, dann wird amputiert. Warum wird dieses eine Organ von einer Vielzahl von (lebensälteren und damit erfahrenen) Männern so hoch stilisiert? Die Familienplanung ist abgeschlossen, man(n) hatte ein lustvolles Sexualleben und nun steht er an der Schwelle zum Greis.
Warum nicht ein würdevoller Abschluß? Raus und gut ist. 
Kann ja sein, dass ich eine Einzelgängermeinung vertrete. Da stehe ich zu, war schon immer Individualist. Und jetzt bitte keinen Shitstorm, sonst gucke ich nicht mehr ins Forum rein und melde mich ab.
Das Leben ist schön - mit und ohne Prostata.

----------


## Horst1949

Da wollte ich einmal spontan am frühen Morgen antworten und dann das: Ich habe die Intention des Beitrages nicht wahrgenommen. Sorry.
Lasse meinen Beitrag aber dennoch hier stehen, da mir das Thema am Herzen liegt. Ich bin letztlich froh, dass ich mir einen "so leicht therapierbaren" Krebs eingehandelt habe. Es hätte auch schlimmer kommen können. Das ist mir Trost und daher
Das Leben ist schön - mit und ohne Prostata

----------


## tom aus lu

> *"Brustkrebs" sollte man haben - nein nicht!*


Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass hier Männer am Werk sind die sich darüber Gedanken machen? Da ist halt das Thema immer noch Tabu beim allseits starken Mann. Man(n) müsste ja Schwäche eingestehen.

Ganz abgesehen davon, bekommen Männer aber auch Brustkrebs... und zwar gar nicht so selten... da können wir doch hoffentlich von den Erfahrungen bei den Frauen "profitieren".

Solange auch wir Männer selbst kein Gesundheitsgefühl entwickeln sind wir eben nur eine Randerscheinung. Würden die angebotenen Früherkennungsuntersuchungen nur von jedem zweiten Mann wahrgenommen wäre vielleicht die Lobby größer.

Hierzu noch eine kleine Randnotiz. Ich war gestern zur zweijährigen Hautkontrolle. Der Hautarzt freute sich richtig mal wieder einen Mann im mittleren Alter zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Das Thema Hautkrebs und die von den GEKs angebotenen Screenings existiert in den deutschen Köpfen gar nicht. Die Resonanz auf das Screening bzw. die Früherkennung ist gleich null!

So ist halt jeder selbst seines Glückes Schmied. Wer heute die Angebote nicht nutzt ist selbst daran Schuld und braucht nicht zu Jammern wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Der deutsche Mann liebt halt mehr sein Auto als seinen eigenen Körper!

Tom

----------


## Josef

Hallo,
einmal hü, einmal hott, so soll es sein.
P. raus?
Sicher, aber wenn ich meine Familienplanung abgeschlossen habe, dann lass ich die Samenstränge unterbrechen, was vor 8 Jahren geschah.
Aber P. raus, und dann zu .... % inkontinent und zu ... % impotent (bitte wie sind aktuelle % Zahlen?), das ist es. Daher ist wohl die (angesagte) Amputation (z.B. Finger) nicht mit der Entfernung der P. vergleichbar!
BK. bei Männer?
Ja, schon der zweite Mann in unserer SHG KfK. Was er aber über seine Erfahrungen (seit 1 Jahr) im größten KH. Europas (AKH Wien) erzählt, ist "ungut", wirklich!
PCA Forschung?
Und da krankt es arg, m. E., speziell im Vergleich zur BK.-Forschung.
PCA Fortbildung?
Morgen PK., übermorgen Tagung für Ärzte; bin gespannt.
LG.
Dietmar
www.krebsforum.at 
+
http://www.krebsforum.at/index.php/t....html#msg15454

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Horst1949,

*" Raus und gut ist."

*"Gut" ist dann noch lange nichts, zumindest bei den wenigsten der PCa-Erkrankten, "Gut" wäre es bei diesen Patienten auch gewesen, wenn sie nichts gemacht hätten.
Zu ersehen in _"myprostate.eu"_ PK-Historien im Kontext Ihrer Therapien.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Horst1949,

ist mir doch in der Tat dein Posting #3 entgangen,

*"Ich bin letztlich froh, dass ich mir einen so "leicht therapierbaren" Krebs eingehandelt habe."

*Tja, Pech für den Rest hier im Forum, welche sich keinen "leicht therapierbaren Krebs" eingehandelt haben.
"So das habt ihr davon.....!" Der "Voll-Horst" weis Bescheid...., da geht mir doch glatt die Hutschnurr hoch....

Sorry Horst, aber so ein "bullshit" habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Du bist kein Individualist wie Du zu glauben scheinst, Du gehörst den absoluten "mainstream" an, und hast auf Deinen Uro gehört, welcher Dir wahrscheinlich Leitlinienkonform sagte,

*"so junger Mann, da habe mer aber noch e mol Glick im Unglick g`habt, und Du noch rechzeitisch in die Vorsorsche kumme bist, de krebs is noch inne Kaspel, da hole mer jetzt die Nuss raus, anschliessend kummt noch eh Pflästersche druf, und gutt is."
*
Bleibt nur für Dich zu hoffen, das es bei Deinem "leicht therapierbaren Krebs" auch so bleibt.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## joachim999

> PCA Forschung?
> Und da krankt es arg, m. E., speziell im Vergleich zur BK.-Forschung.
> PCA Fortbildung?
> Morgen PK., übermorgen Tagung für Ärzte; bin gespannt.


Es liegt nicht an dem zu wenig an Forschung. Es liegt eher daran, daß die Forschung keine verwertbaren Ergebnisse bringt. 

Beweis: Mal auf scholar.google.de "prostate cancer apoptosis" eingeben. 
Es gibt eine 3/4 Million Treffer, was durch Doupletten schätzungsweise so etwa 1/4 Million Forschungsergebnisse entspräche. Doch diese Forschungsergebnisse sind nicht verwertbar: Entweder funktionieren die neuen "Wundermittel" nur bei Zellinien oder nur bei Mäusen oder nur in Studien (bei letzteren tollen Ergebnissen facht das neue Wundermittelchen nur ein Strohfeuer an, was aber bald erlischt - das Studiendesign muß im Sinne des Herstellers nur den Zeitrahmen kurz genug legen und schon ist die "Wirksamkeit" "bewiesen" und das Zeug zugelassen (z.B. bei Abiraterone))

----------


## Josef

"Bleibt nur für Dich zu hoffen, das es bei Deinem "leicht therapierbaren Krebs" auch so bleibt."


Zuerst einmal alle labor- und bildgebenden Verfahren nützen, um zu sehen, dass es ein kleines PCA ist, an dem ich (vorauss.) nicht vorzeitig sterbe. 
Was empfielst du?

Dann in welchem Zeitabstand welche labor- und bildgebenden Verfahren, um zu sehen, dass es weiterhin nur ein kleines PCA ist, an dem ich (vorauss.) nicht vorzeitig sterbe. 

Danke!

----------


## Horst1949

Nochmal zur Klarstellung: 
Mit der von mir gewählten Formulierung "leicht therapierbaren Krebs" zielte ich darauf ab, dass es auch hätte schlimmer kommen können.  Eine Krebserkrankung oder eine andere dramatisch verlaufende Krankheit, die binnen kürzester Zeit zum Tode führt (z.B. Bauchspeicheldrüse o.ä.) und daher kommt mein Fazit, dass ich letztlich froh bin, mir "nur" einen Prostatakrebs als Primärkrebs eingehandelt zu haben.
Ich darf daran erinnern, dass es eingangs um den Vergleich "Brustkrebs" vs. "Prostatakrebs" ging. Und ich dazu eine innerfamiliäre Diskussion anführte.

M.f.G. Horst1949

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@ganz einfach Josef,

die PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeiten) halb- oder jährlich bestimmen. Liegen diese dann über 3 Jahre ist alles OK. Aber Du als SHG-Leiter solltest dies wissen.
Wurde bereits eine RPE durchgeführt, warten bis das tPSA auf ca. 2,0 ng/ml bis ca. 5 ng/ml angestiegen ist, dann eine PET-CT, oder besser ein PSMA-PET durchführen, um zu sehen wo genau sich das "Rezidiv" befindet. Dann erst weitere therapeutische Überlegungen anstellen im Kontext des Befundes. Evtl. Nachbiopsien, mit Bestimmung der DNA-Ploide. In Erwähgung zu ziehen wäre, die vorhandenen Biopsate von einem Uro-Pathologen (Referenzpathologen) neu befunden zu lassen, incl. DNA-Ploidebestimmung.

Gruß Helmut

----------

